# Cooler Master kündigt mit Eisberg Prestige eine neue Wasserkühlung für CPUs an



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. August 2012)

*Cooler Master kündigt mit Eisberg Prestige eine neue Wasserkühlung für CPUs an*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Cooler Master kündigt mit Eisberg Prestige eine neue Wasserkühlung für CPUs an gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Cooler Master kündigt mit Eisberg Prestige eine neue Wasserkühlung für CPUs an


----------



## Original-80 (15. August 2012)

*Cooler Master kündigt mit Eisberg Prestige eine neue Wasserkühlung für CPUs an*

Tja was soll man sagen, der Name is Programm was?? Mal ehrlich wat ein Klotz.
Bisher hab ich mich noch nich an Wasserkühlung getraut, bzw. die Invest hat mich zögern lassen es zu versuchen. Dennoch hab ich schon ein paar mal über die Kompaktversionen von Corsair und Antec nachgedacht. Dabei ging es mir aber neben der besseren Kühlung weniger um reduzieren der Geräuschkulisse, als das das PC-Innere aufgeräumter wirkt. Schade aber das wird dieser Brummer mir wohl nicht bieten können, aber ein wenig mehr Konkurrenz in diesem Segment ist vielleicht nicht schlecht.


----------



## eagle*23* (15. August 2012)

Meistens fängt man mit sowas an aber wechselt dann doch schnell zu Einzelteilen bzw. baut sich die wakü selber zusammen. finde den kühler auch extrem globig


----------



## bloodhound01 (15. August 2012)

*AW: Cooler Master kündigt mit Eisberg Prestige eine neue Wasserkühlung für CPUs an*

Ich würde im nächsten pc über sowas nachdenken aber ich hab irgendwie einfach angst mir ne WK einzubauen und auch zuwenig Ahnung davon Und diesen kleinen dingern trau ich auch irgendwie nicht


----------



## ColorMe (15. August 2012)

*AW: Cooler Master kündigt mit Eisberg Prestige eine neue Wasserkühlung für CPUs an*

Wo bitte steht das wichtigste? DER PREIS!

Wenn ich mir für den Preis des Eisbergs eine Pumpe+Radi+Schläuche+Ausgleichsbehälter+Lüfter(sind die überhaupt dabei?)+Zubehör kaufen kann, bzw. nur 10-20€ drüber liege, lohnt sich der Eisberg schon gar nicht mehr.

Ansonsten finde ich den Ansatz sehr vielversprechend.


PS: Klar ist das Teil klobiger auf dem Sockel, als bei einer normalen WK. Dort ist ja auch die Pumpe verbaut.


----------



## RainbowCrash (15. August 2012)

*AW: Cooler Master kündigt mit Eisberg Prestige eine neue Wasserkühlung für CPUs an*



ColorMe schrieb:


> PS: Klar ist das Teil klobiger auf dem Sockel, als bei einer normalen WK. Dort ist ja auch die Pumpe verbaut.


 Bei den Corsair HXX aber auch und die sind bei weitem nicht so klobig 
Was ich bei dem Teil auch n bisschen suboptimal finde ist die Kabelführung nach oben raus, da wärs an der Seite besser gewesen.


----------



## schattenlord98 (15. August 2012)

*AW: Cooler Master kündigt mit Eisberg Prestige eine neue Wasserkühlung für CPUs an*



RainbowCrash schrieb:


> Bei den Corsair HXX aber auch und die sind bei weitem nicht so klobig
> Was ich bei dem Teil auch n bisschen suboptimal finde ist die Kabelführung nach oben raus, da wärs an der Seite besser gewesen.


 
Die sind aber auch so laut wie Kettensäge und Rasenmäher zusammen


----------



## TankCommander (15. August 2012)

*AW: Cooler Master kündigt mit Eisberg Prestige eine neue Wasserkühlung für CPUs an*

Ich freue mich schon auf die ersten Testergebnisse von der Eisberg! Sie soll die Konkurrenz hinter sich lassen, was man so liest!


----------



## dragonlort (15. August 2012)

*AW: Cooler Master kündigt mit Eisberg Prestige eine neue Wasserkühlung für CPUs an*



TankCommander schrieb:


> Ich freue mich schon auf die ersten Testergebnisse von der Eisberg! Sie soll die Konkurrenz hinter sich lassen, was man so liest!


 
Ja sagen kann man viel und lesen aber erst mal beweisen


----------



## TankCommander (15. August 2012)

*AW: Cooler Master kündigt mit Eisberg Prestige eine neue Wasserkühlung für CPUs an*



dragonlort schrieb:


> Ja sagen kann man viel und lesen aber erst mal beweisen


 
Ja stimmt, wir werden es bald sehen....bzw. lesen.


----------



## RainbowCrash (15. August 2012)

*AW: Cooler Master kündigt mit Eisberg Prestige eine neue Wasserkühlung für CPUs an*



schattenlord98 schrieb:


> Die sind aber auch so laut wie Kettensäge und Rasenmäher zusammen


 Irgendwie ja nicht, zumindest ist meine H70 flüsterleise


----------



## Fischer995 (15. August 2012)

*AW: Cooler Master kündigt mit Eisberg Prestige eine neue Wasserkühlung für CPUs an*

Ich frag mich wirklich wann die es endlich mal gebacken bekommen die Kompaktwaküs mit 140mm radis auszustatten...


----------



## violinista7000 (15. August 2012)

*AW: Cooler Master kündigt mit Eisberg Prestige eine neue Wasserkühlung für CPUs an*



RainbowCrash schrieb:


> Bei den Corsair HXX aber auch und die sind bei weitem nicht so klobig
> Was ich bei dem Teil auch n bisschen suboptimal finde ist die Kabelführung nach oben raus, da wärs an der Seite besser gewesen.


 
Ich habe die H100 im PC, und das fühlt sich als hätte ich nen Dieselmotor im PC... ich habe das ganze mit nem Adapterkabel von Akasa verbessert, da bekommt die H100 10V statt 12V, aber es ist immer noch laut...

Die kühlleistung ist auch nicht besonders gut, also ich bin dabei auf Luftkühlung zurück zu kommen (Megahalems Rev C Black)


----------



## dragonlort (15. August 2012)

*AW: Cooler Master kündigt mit Eisberg Prestige eine neue Wasserkühlung für CPUs an*

Habe den H100 auch drin und höre nix wen dem, das einzige was am lautestens ist ist der seiten lüfter.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (16. August 2012)

*AW: Cooler Master kündigt mit Eisberg Prestige eine neue Wasserkühlung für CPUs an*



Fischer995 schrieb:


> Ich frag mich wirklich wann die es endlich mal gebacken bekommen die Kompaktwaküs mit 140mm radis auszustatten...


 
Das wäre sehr schön wenn es 240er und 280er Versionen gibt.


----------



## RainbowCrash (16. August 2012)

violinista7000 schrieb:
			
		

> Die kühlleistung ist auch nicht besonders gut, also ich bin dabei auf Luftkühlung zurück zu kommen (Megahalems Rev C Black)



Ist mir bei meiner H70 auch aufgefallen, der Matterhorn hat im Push-Pull bessere Temps


----------



## hotfirefox (16. August 2012)

*AW: Cooler Master kündigt mit Eisberg Prestige eine neue Wasserkühlung für CPUs an*

Ich wüste gerne welche Pumpe da drinne steckt.
Ich denke da Alphacool mit im Boon ist, könnte es eine DC-LT sein.



RainbowCrash schrieb:


> Bei den Corsair HXX aber auch und die sind bei weitem nicht so klobig


 
Na das Teil soll ja auch eine bessere Bodenplatte dafür haben und die Pumpe soll auch mehr taugen, wenn das so ist, dann ist die Größe noch ok.


----------



## Uter (16. August 2012)

*AW: Cooler Master kündigt mit Eisberg Prestige eine neue Wasserkühlung für CPUs an*



Fischer995 schrieb:


> Ich frag mich wirklich wann die es endlich mal  gebacken bekommen die Kompaktwaküs mit 140mm radis  auszustatten...


 140er Lüfter haben noch immer nicht den Rang, den viele denken. 120er führen den Markt sehr deutlich an.



hotfirefox schrieb:


> Ich denke da Alphacool mit im Boon ist, könnte es eine DC-LT sein.


 Laut CM ist es eine EHEIM.


----------



## SchnickNick (16. August 2012)

*AW: Cooler Master kündigt mit Eisberg Prestige eine neue Wasserkühlung für CPUs an*

Ich finds Gut dass Anschlüsse zum erweitern vorhanden sind  und wenn die Leistung stimmt is das doch eine Bomben sache

Edit: Wer findet noch dass das Video überhaupt nicht zusammenpasst?


----------



## Fischer995 (16. August 2012)

*AW: Cooler Master kündigt mit Eisberg Prestige eine neue Wasserkühlung für CPUs an*



> 140er Lüfter haben noch immer nicht den Rang, den viele denken. 120er führen den Markt sehr deutlich an.


Naja aber so langsam denke ich schon das sie zum Standart werden und da wäre es nicht falsch wenn die Hersteller auch mal etwas mit 140mm radis rausbringen parallel zu den 120mm teilen...

EDIT: Vorallem setzten viele Gehäusehersteller auch fast nur noch auf 140mm Lüfter.


----------



## Chimera (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Cooler Master kündigt mit Eisberg Prestige eine neue Wasserkühlung für CPUs an*

Interessant an dem System, im Vergleich zu all den anderen Kompaktkühlungen: 1) lässt sie sich erweitern, sprich wenn man will, kann man auch nen anderen Radi später ranhängen (auch nen 140-er, wenn man die Mehrkosten nicht scheut  ), 2) lässt sie sich wieder/neu befüllen. Zudem kann man so gesehen auch die Schlauchlänge selber bestimmen, was ja bei den Komplettsystemen nicht der Fall ist. Wenn(!) das Teil nun aber in der preislichen Region einer Budget-Bastel-Wakü ist, dann macht es schon weniger Sinn bzw. wenn sie nur minimal über dem Preis von Thermaltake (welche ja auch neuerdings die Asetek nutzen)/Corsair/Enermax/Antec liegen sollte, dann fänd ich es jedenfalls etwas(!) das stimmigere Paket.
Ein nettes Gimmick find ich auch noch, dass man an dem klobigen Block ein kleines Fensterchen hat. Ist zwar kein besonderer Hit, aber dennoch mal was anderes. Auch sind ja laut der PCGH beim Eisberg die Lüfter entkoppelt. Im Vergleich zu dem CoolIT/Asetek Einheitsbrei von Corsair, Enermax, Thermaltake, Antec & Co. find ich die mal wenigstens interessant. Nur eben, der Preis 

Edit: Preis gefunden und sooooo viel teurer als andere ist sie nicht  Bei Alternate wird die Eisberg Prestige 240 mit € 160.- zur Vorbestellung ausgeschrieben, ne Corsair H100 ist dort auch € 110.- und die Thermaltake Water 2.0 Extreme ist € 140.-. So betrachtet wäre die CM Eisberg nicht mal so überteuert.


----------



## Dicken (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Cooler Master kündigt mit Eisberg Prestige eine neue Wasserkühlung für CPUs an*

Gibt es schon Reviews zur Eisberg Prestige Solo?  Ich finde den Preis für 99€ eigentlich recht Interessant. Denn wenn man Pumpe, AGB und Cpukühler einzeln kauft ist es teuerer und man hat mehr Arbeit im Gehäuse. Also würde gerne mal wissen wollen wie die Performance ist und wie er sich im Vergleich zu den anderen Einzelnen Kühlern schlägt.


----------

